# Disposing of old electrical items.



## Odea (23 Jul 2018)

I need to get rid of a few electrical items no longer working. Do places like Power City, DID etc take these or do they only take them when you are purchasing something from them?

Are there waste recycling centres where I can bring these and is there a fee charged?

I am based in South County Dublin, coastal.

Thanks


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Jul 2018)

At Power City I've dropped stuff in without buying anything:


"Customers may leave back old appliances to the store at any time. (No Purchase Necessary)"

It doesn't make sense to me that you can't dispose of an item in the shop it was originally purchased in... you paid the WEEE charge at the time so why do you have to buy another one?


----------



## RedOnion (23 Jul 2018)

I bring them to the recycling centre on Ballyogan Rd. Free of charge. Handy for larger items, and they have staff that'll give you a hand unloading.

Power city in Carrickmines have a steel cage thing outside the shop door when it's open, and I've dropped smaller things there in the past.


----------



## Odea (23 Jul 2018)

Thanks. I don't think I purchased the item in Power City but there is an outlet in Carrickmines that I sometimes frequent.


----------



## Leo (23 Jul 2018)

Most local authorities operate Bring Centers which accepts waste electrical items free of charge. For example, DCC, SDCC.


----------

